# receive a call from AT command



## imStudent (May 23, 2011)

hi 
i want to receive a call from my pc through At command. command ATA is used to receive a call. but i dont knw which cell fon supports this command. any help which cell fon should i use as GSM to receive a call?
hope question makes sense.
thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You want to use your computer to make and receive calls through your cell phone? As far as I know, it's not possible. Is this something your local carrier supports?


----------



## imStudent (May 23, 2011)

no i want to make call from any other cell fon but i want to receive that call on pc through AT command.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You want calls made to your cell phone to be received through your computer? What is this "AT command" you keep talking about? Is this a smartphone? Using a VOIP service?


----------



## imStudent (May 23, 2011)

yes. AT commands are commands of modem there should b a modem b/w computer ans my cell fon. in place of GM modem i want to use a cell fon that have GSM compatibility. 
dose it clear it now?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, it's clear, but it's not possible to do what you want to do.


----------



## imStudent (May 23, 2011)

yes it is. as it is possible to send or receive SMS from pc to cell fon. similarly it is also posible to receive a call from the pc. m just not sure abt cell fon uased as GSm that support At command for call.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, you can send and receive SMS messages on a computer.....not using a cell phone. Yes, you can receive calls on a computer.......not using a cell phone. I don't know of any way to receive calls made *to* your cell phone on your computer using old-school dial-up modem commands. Dial-up modems did not have phone numbers. They connected to copper telephone lines which had numbers assigned to them. A cell phone is completely different.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

imStudent said:


> yes it is. as it is possible to send or receive SMS from pc to cell fon. similarly it is also posible to receive a call from the pc.


Yes that is true but has nothing to do with what you are trying to do.


----------



## imStudent (May 23, 2011)

hi
i tried Nokia 7610 and it support the AT commands. i receive the call on computer using ATA command in hyper terminal. but now i want to code it in c#. any idea how can i do this?
thanks


----------

